# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Ditari i meditimeve >  Dedikuar babit tim

## DeuS

Dua te flas per ty o baba , por fjale nuk po di te nxjerr nga goja . Dua te shkruaj per ty , por gishtat me shikojne me percmim . E dine qe s'jam dhe s'do jem i afte kurre te te ngrej ne piedestalin qe meriton dhe e dine qe s'jam i zoti te thur fjale , per te perqafuar imazhin tend aq sa dua. 

Sa dua te te ngjaj mor bab. Sa dua te ecen ne hapat e tua . 
Sa krenar jam kur me pyesin njerezit se biri i kujt jam . Kalove nje jete me halle ne kurriz. Kurre nuk ta vleresuam o shpirt i vllait . 
Si motorr punon nga mengjesi deri ne darke . Si luan perpiqesh te cash ne kete bote te eger , vetem e vetem , qe ne folene tende te kete jete e mireqenie. Dua te te puth rrudhat ne ball or bab , dua te te shtrengoj fort kraharor dhe te te them me zemer " Faleminderit "

Eh ta dish sa e embel me duket ajo shpulla jote . Eh ta dish sesa me nevojitet sot. Sa te drejte paske patur te gjithcka ....

Sa i qete ndjehem kur ti je ne kete bote . Kushdo mund te me hedhi tutje , kushdo mund te me zhgenjeje , kushdo mund te tradhetoje , por ti kurre. Mos me ler vetem ne kete bote se pa ty jam askushi. Ti je jasteku ku une mbeshtes koken . Ti je vendi ku une gjej te verteten. Ti je babai im.

E di qe kurre nuk i mbajta dot premtimet sic duhet ti mbaja . E di qe kurre nuk bera ate gje qe ti deshe . Kurre nuk ta degjova fjalen me vemendje dhe gjithmone te kundershtova . Me kerkove korrektesine dhe kurre nuk e zbatova . 
Te turperova ne shume vende . Vuajte nje jete por imazhin tend ne shoqeri e mbajte te paster me nder dhe une ..... eh mer bab sa shume te detyrohem. 
Me dhe frymen e me rrite . Me gatove e me hape syte per jeten . Me bere burre dhe me forcove . Dhe e di qe kurre nuk do mundem te ta shperblej. 

Degjoja nje kenge para ca ditesh dhe ishte dedikuar babait . Fjalet e saj me rrembyen dhe me hodhen ne ujvarat qe buronin mall , respekt , dashuri dhe deshire per te qene prane teje.
Vete me thoje gjithmone " Cfaredo te behesh apo te arrish ne jete , para prindit mbetesh - femije - "

" Te perulem dhe me dashurine dhe respektin suprem te lutem : Mos me ler vetem ne kete bote , se pa ty jam askushi ! "

...DeuS... ( i permalluar )

Ju ftoj te gjithe te shprehni dicka te shkurter per baballaret tane.
Kjo teme eshte vetem per to -- Qe aq shume na mungojne -

----------

Prudence (14-03-2014)

----------


## FierAkja143

Deus...good job!  :shkelje syri: 

Me pelqeu shume ca shkruajte...dhe me pelqen qe u gjend dikush te permendi babain!...une per vete i kame shume dobesi babait (me shume se mamaja)...nuk e di pse, ndoshta nga qe vajzat jan me afer me babain sesa me maman ne te shumtat e rrasteve.
Nuk e kame larg babain dhe nuk me mungon sa mund tju mungoj disave nga ju qe jeni larguar nga ai.  Zakonishte thon qe nje gje e velerson kur e humbet...keshtu dhe ti Deus kishe permendur "shpullat" te cilat megjithse atehere nuk ishin dhe aq te mira, sot te duken te emla..sepse ishin nga dora e babait!

Fakti qe nuk e kame larg nuk me ndalon ta kuptoj dhe ta vlersoj ashtu si i takon...babain tim e dua dhe e rrespektoj sa as nje njeri tjeter ne bote!  Me pelqejne momentet qe kalojme disa here bashke duke diskutuar, dhe me pelqejne keshillat qe me jep!  Me pelqen qe di te bej shaka dhe di kur te jet serioz! 

"Faleminderit baba qe nuk lodhesh as nje here te na tregosh kush eshte e sakta dhe kush jo, dhe qe ke bere dhe po vazhdon te besh te gjitha keto sakrifica per mos te na munguar neve as gje!  Faleminderit qe cdo mengjes me ngre per te vajtur ne shkolle duke me puthur  :buzeqeshje: "

hmmm po vazhdova te flas me per babain do dukem kalama fare (jo se sjam...po anyway lol) 

Qe ta kuptoni sa i zoti eshte babai im...del vetem te shikoni faktin qe pranovi my mom te martohet me te!  :buzeqeshje:  hehehe po me vjen gjumi me duket loool



Alda.

----------


## *DJ-ALDO*

Deus,ka edhe nga ata që nuk flasin dot ,për babanë e tyre. :i ngrysur:

----------


## Mina

Cuditem qe dikush ngre ne piedestal babane. Eshte nder per ty qe ke ate baba dhe nese ky baba lexon ato vargje te dedikuara, duhet te krenohet gjithashtu me ty!

----------


## all the stars

O   Deus  kjo  eshte  teme  shume  fantastike   dhe  dua  te  shkruaj  dicka  dhe  une , dicka  qe  kam  ne  shpirt  he  nuk  munda  tja  thoja  kur  ishte  gjalle.

Baba  ti  qe  sje  me  afer  meje  por  qe  je  gjithmone  ne  zemren  time,ti  qe  me  dhe  jeten  me  rrite me  shume  halle  por  me  mesove    te  miren  e  te  keqen  me  dhe  dashurine   prinderore   me  mesove  respektin  per  te   tjeret  dashurine  per  familjen.

Ti  qe  u  beshe  4sh   per  mua   dhe  une  qe  ndihem  n  faj  qe  nuk  arrita  te  te  falenderoja.

Faleminderit     faleminderit   per   gjithcka   dhe  mos  harro  qe  do  jesh  gjithmone  ne  zemren  time. Bledi : qe  nuk  te  harron.

----------


## Reina

Deus, 

Jam me vertete kaq e mallengjyer nga postimi yt.  Me jan mbushur syt me lot kur e kam lexuar. 


Kam frike ta nise kete postim per baban,  per arsyen se nuk do ndaloj te shkruaj dot me.  Si femije e kam adhuruar tim ate dhe nuk kishte njeri apo Zot ta ulte dot ne syte e mi.  Mbaj mend vetem nje fjale e tij me bente ta degjoja jo nga frika po se zeri tij ishte kaq i dashur per mua.  Mami gjithmone thoshte se une me motren time qanin shume naten kur ishim foshnje dhe c'fare do mundimi qe bente nuk pushonim, por sa na merrte babi ne krah e na vendoste ne kraherorin e tij na zinte gjumi shume shpejt.  Se kam pare kurr te bertiste sepse ulerisnim e loznim me motrat neper shtepi, se kam pare kurre te merzitish me ne sepse qanim kot gjate gjithe nates. 

Fatkeqesisht kur fillon e rritesh pak e nga pak te rritet mendja e mendon se di me shume se prinderit e tu. Fillon te zhgenjehesh nga babai dhe e shikon qe nuk eshte perfekt.  Te merzitet babai kur fillon e te ben shume pyetje e tregohet shume i kujdesshem.  Do te rrish vetem po ai pret ti hidhesh ne qaf si beje kur ishe femije, te ulesh e te shikosh televizor me te, te bisedosh si femije me te... por e vetmja gje qe do te besh eshte te rrish vetem  ne dhome e te jesh  larg vemendjes te tepruar te babait.  Fillon te merzitesh kur ai gjithmone te shikon si femije, dhe se kupton qe je rritur, merzitesh kur thua dicka qe mendon eshte e rendesishme, dhe babai te perkedhel koken e te thot "u rrite dhe ti" duke qeshur me te madhe.

Vin nje kohe kur do te largohesh kaq shume nga babai, i lutesh Zotit kur do vij ajo dite mos te jesh me ne familje.. te kesh jeten tende, te besh zgjidhjet e tua, por me shume se c'do gje do te ikesh larg nga babai sepse sipas mendimit tende po mundohet shume te kontrolloj gjithe jeten tende. Vine ajo dite,  shikon syte e babait qe mbushen me lote dhe  pastaj qan si femije, duke te perqafuar aq fort sa s'do te te le sepse e ndjen qe sa here  do te kthehesh ne shtepi do jet per ca dite e si  nje "mik".  

Sic e tha dhe Deusi gjithmone mbetesh femije ne syt e babait. Sa here qe mamaja i thot boll i perkedhel jan bere gra, im ate qesh e thot ne syte e mi do mbeten gjithmone femije. Nuk e zhgenjej vetem me si femije, i di veset e tim ati, e di qe s'eshte perfekt, por eshte babai ime, njeriu qe per femijet e tij jep jeten dhe lumturia e tyre ka me shume rendesi se c'do gje ne jeten e tij. Fjala e tij e rend dhe e embel njekohesisht ka shume rendesi per mua, dhe kur nuk eshte e drejt me qellon, me ben te ndihem e fajshme per c'do gje qe mendoj do bente tim ate te mos ndihesh krenar per vajzen e tij.

ps: Nje gje duhet te mbajm gjithmone ne mendje, dhe kur  mendojm prinderit behen te bezdisshem dhe nuk tregohen te drejt, gjithmone e kan per te miren tone; perpiqen te mos kalojm vuajtjet qe ata kaluan duke na rritur ne.

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

Deus, shume shume teme e kendshme!

Gjithmone kur isha e vogel mburesha me babain tim, "babin e kam boksjer dhe mundes.... babi im eshte me kingu... babi me jep cdo gje qe dua," i thoshja shoqeve dhe shokve ter krenari :ngerdheshje:  

Kam shume respekt dhe dashuri per babin, dhe do sakrifikoja cdo gje per te, gjithmone do mundohem qe mos ta lendoj. 

Cdo njeri qe e njef do thoshte qe ka zemer te madhe, dhe eshte shume i dashur,  dhe miqesor.

Mbaj mend kur ishim ne Greqi, un dhe motrat shkonim tek puna e babit, dhe te 6'tet uleshim ose shtriheshim ne shesh ne pik te djellit dhe fillonim me batutat humoristike ose gjagjezat. Ne vit te ri, uleshim reth e rotull dhe loznim kumar, babi na jepte parat sigurisht :P dhe duke qeshur babi na thoshte "ahh kumarxheshat e babit" lol

Sic tha Anabelaa, babain nuk e kemi perfekt, por ne syte e mi ai eshte perfekt, dhe nuk e di ca do beja po te jetoja larg nga prinderit e mi. Tani qe jetojm ne konvikt, gjithmone na merr ne telefon, dhe nga zeri i tij e shof sa na mungon. "shtepia eshte shume e qete... kur do vini" na thote duke qeshur.

Gjithmone mburet per mua dhe motrat, ore minute flet per ne sa i cmend fare xhaxhallaret, tezet ose shoket e tij... Eshte nje person shume qesharak, i zgjuar dhe shume i dashur. Dhe jam shume krenare qe e kam baba.

----------


## Mision

Teme e qelluar ,me te vertet para babes je kone askushi erdh baba u be DeuSi qe me vone te jete dikushi

----------


## Living in Vain

Urime, teme e bukur!

Mabj mend qe gjithnje temen "Flisni per dike qe adhuroni" ia kam kushtuar gjithmone babit tim.  Gjithashtu eshte e pamundur qe ta heq nga mendja qofte dhe per nje sekonde.  Kam jetuar vite larg tij dhe ndihem mjaft mire dhe e lumtur qe jam serish prane tij.  

Une do dua patjeter te flas me te ne momente te veshtira.  Eshte qetesia dhe frymezimi im. Jam krenare dhe e lumtur qe e kam, qe i kam ngjare e tera  :buzeqeshje:  etj.

 :buzeqeshje:  Dashuria e prindit dhe dhembsuria e tij nuk barazohet kurre! 

P.S
Deus, me ke prek ne tel se keto dite mu desh te jepja gjak per te dhe u deshperova shume sepse isha personi i fundit qe prisnim te dilte i njejti grup.  Fale zotit gjendja e tij shendetsore eshte permiresuar! Do doja qe dhimbjen e tij ta hiqja une keto dite!

----------


## maz

Tem shum e bukur Deus,lum ai baba qe te ka.  Dhe un perfitoj ti them babit qe e dua shum & do ta dua & qe ska lind akoma & sdo te linde ai njeri qe mund te mar kaq shum dashuri prej meje.Je gjith jeta ime dhe te kam borxh gjithcka.

----------


## kolombi

Sa here me jepet mundesia te shpreh dashurine ,respektin per Nenen time ,mendimet dhe ndjenjat ,leshohen me zhurme si nje lum i rrembyeshem dhe behen ,perkedhelje,behen arome behen vargje poezie.
Nuk e di pse gjithmone e pata te veshtire te flisja dy fjale edhe per prindin,mikun,shokun,mesuesin ,fisnikun, babane tim te nderuar.
Ndoshta se nuk e jetuam njeri-tjetrin kaq shume. Dikur puna e tij e me pas mergimi na  ndane shpejt qofte dhe persegjalli.
Shpesh flasim me mall pas akustikes te nje telefoni me ore te tera.Minutat vrisnin njera -tjetren,dhe ne fund te bisedes perseri harroja ti thosha se sa shume me mungon.
Kujtoj sa here ulesha prane ne cepin e ballkonit ,ai si zakonisht shijonte nje miken e tij te preferuar ,kafene .Me kot mundohej,mes xhepave te tij te gjente cakmakun per ti dhene zjerre nje dashurije tjeter ,cigares ,se une ja kisha fshehur ,duke menduar se kujdesesha per shendetin e tij.
Kurre nuk imagjinoja se nje njeri me karakter te hekurt ,te fort ,burrerror,do shenderrohej ne nje tufe lotesh ,te cilat binin ngrohetesisht mbi fytyren time ,diku i shtrire pas nje aksidenti te rende ne nje spital te Athines.
Pak vite me pare i dhurova per ditelindje mes te tjerave dhe ditarin tim personal.
Kujtoj si tani zerin e tij ne telefon duke me thene ,se me ke bere krenar me gjithca qe ke shkruar.
Jo o ati im i shtrenjte ,thjesht te dhurova nje pjese te krenarise se madhe qe me fale ti me gjithcka bere ne jete ne dobi te familjes ,te shoqerise.
U bene vite pa te pare e ndoshta ne floket e tua jane shtuar thinjat.Ndoshta te thinjem ne para kohe ,me hallet ,dhe brengat tona.Ndoshta thinjat te fisnikerojne ne shpirt dhe ne pamje.
I morra rruget e kurbetit me bekimin e nenes ,por edhe me mesimet ,keshillat e tua ,gjithmone ne folete e mendjes sime.
Te uroj ZOTI te shtofte ditet e jetes tende,dhe une do pres ditet kur nga limanet e emigrimit do nis shtegetimin tim bashke me pelikanet,te gjej beharin e vertete,ngrohtesine shpirterore ne prehrin e nenes por edhe ne kraharorin tend fisnik.

Ps  Deus ,te thashe dhe ne msn,mos  na i gervisht plaget se zene e rjedhin.

----------


## baby_blue

Ok, pra une nuk duhet te shkruaj ne kete teme sepse s'kam asgje te mire per te thene per ate qe te gjithe ju keni lavderuar(b....n)  As qe nuk dua ti permend emrin, prandaj dhe nuk po vazhdoj me, sepse s'dua t'jua prish kete teme. Po qe per mamin mund te shkruaj tere diten. Lumsi ju qe keni pse te mburreni me baballaret e juaj, une jam ne nje shtepi me timin dhe as nuk  dua ti flas, faktikisht mezi pres te iki ne amerike dhe te mos ja shoh me bojen e surratit.
Me falni per keto gjera qe po them por ndoshta po te ishit ne vendin tim do me kuptonit.

----------


## dionea

Babait tim!
Ti puth pak rrudhat te balli
ti puth pak duart punetore
ti puth pak thinjet te koka
ti puth pak syte e plakur
nga shqetesimi,nga permallimi........
Sa shume je lodhur per mua,duke u munduar qe te me japesh nje jete sa me te mire.Shpresoj qe mos te te zhgenjej!
Te puth me mall!

----------


## MisCongeniality

Ehh mor Deus,
Me mire mos t'i kisha lexuar fare mendimet e tua sepse m'i turbullove emocionet. Vetem nje person i cili eshte i plagosur ne shpirt flet ashtu; vetem dikush i cili me gjithe zemer e dashuron dicka dhe perpiqet ta kape po s'e arrin dot sepse eshte shume larggggg shprehet ne kete menyre.

Sa here jemi zgjuar ne mengjes duke vrapuar neper pune si robote pa degjuar zerin e embel te prinderve te na percjellin tek dera; sa here e kemi enderruar mengjesin e shtruar ne tryeze nga duart e asaj nene qe dikur i benim naze; sa nete kemi kaluar me syte ne tavan por me zemer dhe mendje mijera kilometra larg....te zhytur ne pellgje lotesh.

Ca here trishtohem kur mendoj si na rreshqasin vitet midis gishterinjve; larg atyre qe na rriten me aq mundime. Dhe harrojme se me keto vite qe ikin si pika shiu, ashtu dhe prinderit tane behen me te vjeter. Dhe cuditemi me ndryshimet kur i shohim; na duken si njerez te huaj sepse ne mendjen tone ato kane mbetur egzaktesisht sic i kemi pare diten e fundit kur na percollen ne aeroport....te perlotur e te ngjitur pas nesh, te pa-afte per ta kuptuar se po te na shtrengojne dhe pak me shume, ndoshta do na thyenin ndonje krah.

Dhe une e dua shume babin tim dhe i jam shume mirenjohese Zotit per kete. Dhe pse ndoshta kur isha ende femije nuk isha dakort me disa vendime te tij, vetem kur u rrita i vleresova shpullat e tij (dy here gjithsej ne jeten time  :buzeqeshje:  ). Vetem atehere e kuptova se cdo kenaqesi ia kishte mohuar vetes per ta kaluar tek ne. E s'do ti harroj kurre kepucet e tij shume te vjeteruara, por qe prape thoshte bejne dhe per kete dimer vetem qe une te kisha mundesi te shkoja ne kurs privat gjuhe.
Dhe prandaj, ashtu si dhe ti, dhe une cdo gje qe e bej ne jete, dua ta bej babin tim te lumtur. Sepse te pakten te kete kete kenaqesi qe vitet e mundimit dhe lodhjes nuk i shkuan kot. 

Nje rast do kujtoj qe me ka mbetur si thike ne zemer dhe me jep gjithmone kurajo te eci perpara kur ca here jeta behet aq e veshtire saqe dua te heq dore nga cdo gje. Prinderit e mi ishin ftuar ne nje ceremoni te vecante graduimi per studentet e nderit dhe duhej qe njeri nga prinderit t'i jipte medaljen femijes se tij. Kur i erdhi radha babit tim, ai e humbi fare. Duart po i dridheshin, syte iu bene te ujshem (dhe babi im s'qan kurre) dhe vetem ne ato momente e kam kuptuar se dhe pse ndoshta per mua kjo ceremoni ishte vetem dicka rutine, per te ndoshta ishte nje nga ditet me te lumtura te jetes se tij  :i ngrysur: 

Per ata qe s'kane pasur eksperienca te mira me baballaret e tyre, me vjen me te vertete shume keq  :i ngrysur:  Mundohuni te mos i urreni por kur te beheni prinder vete, perpiquni t'u jipni femijeve tuaj ate dashuri qe babai juaj s'mundi t'ua dhuroje.

Me respekt dhe lot ne sy,
Miss Congeniality
p.s. My father will always be #1 man in my life!

----------


## MisCongeniality

E di se c'me rendon me shume? Fakti qe s'mundem te jem prane tij kur ka nevoje per mua. S'mundem ti heq kepucet kur vjen i lodhur nga puna; s'mundem t'i jap nje gote uje kur buzet i jane thare nga lodhja e tepert; smundem t'i ferkoj koken apo kembet kur eshte semure.....ehhhh sa gjera s'mundem  :i ngrysur: 

Pyes veten pastaj, a ja vlen me te vertete gjithe kjo sakrifice qe po bejme? Apo ndoshta humbja eshte me e madhe se ajo qe po fitojme?

----------


## Eagle

teme e bukur..edhe pse e keni tepruar pak me trishtimin qe ju ka kap te gjitheve si epidemi. kshtu eshte kjo pune varg..baballaret tane kane dashur shume te tyret, ne tanet, femijet tane neve etjetj. this is the life.

trishtimi eshte shenje fisnikerie...dhe njerezit e kane shansin te jene fisnike...se mushke e gomare fisnike s'kemi degjuar deri me sot... por eshte mire kur i kujtojme dhe baballaret e thurim vargje e rrjeshta, se per nenat actually eshte shrkuar me shume...e ka dhe kjo nje arsye, por kjo perben nje teme me vete. 

ju lumte deus dhe kolomb... cuna per se mbari.

----------


## White_Angel

> Ok, pra une nuk duhet te shkruaj ne kete teme sepse s'kam asgje te mire per te thene per ate qe te gjithe ju keni lavderuar(b....n)  As qe nuk dua ti permend emrin, prandaj dhe nuk po vazhdoj me, sepse s'dua t'jua prish kete teme. Po qe per mamin mund te shkruaj tere diten. Lumsi ju qe keni pse te mburreni me baballaret e juaj, une jam ne nje shtepi me timin dhe as nuk  dua ti flas, faktikisht mezi pres te iki ne amerike dhe te mos ja shoh me bojen e surratit.
> Me falni per keto gjera qe po them por ndoshta po te ishit ne vendin tim do me kuptonit.





Ehhhhh , sa kane then si puna jote ne nerva e siper. Po te hidhesh perpjet e ke BABA edhe mban mbiemrin e tij . Nuk e mohon dot as ti , as une , as tjetri e askushi. Une nuk di di mosmarreveshjet qe keni ne shtepi por ikja nga ai nuk eshte shpetimi , sepse nga do te shkosh ne venat e tua do rrjedhi gjaku i tij . Te ka rritur , te ka bere kaq sa je dhe keto jane shperblimi qe merr ai .


Nejse.....

----------


## KNFC

Ahhhhhhh more DeuS
Lexova shkrimin tend dhe mu duk sikur ishte imi.Me kapi trishtimi dhe malli ne te njejten kohe.Une kam vite pa e pare Ngela ketej ne U.K ne pamundesi per te levizur.Po cte besh,keshtu erdhi jeta jone.Per tim ate kam nje mirenjohje dhe dashuri qe nuk di si ta shpreh me fjale.Zoti i madh na dhente mundesine qe ti takojme sa me pare.Urime per temen dhe fat ne jete.

----------


## hope31

Per babane tim, i cili nuk jeton ka disa vite, kam shume mall dhe kujtime shume te bukura.
Komunikonte shume mire me ne femijet e tij, sakrifokonte gjithshka qe ne te beheshim me shkolle e dikushi per familjen dhe shoqerine.Asnjehere nuk pranonte qe ne te flisnim per te tjeret.
Me mungon shume fjala dhe keshilla e tij.

----------


## maratonomak

nuk e kam njohur kurre babane tim.
me shkrimet qe keni bere rreth temes tregoni qe jeni krenare nga baballaret tuaj.
gezohem per ju.

----------

